# SSH et transfert de Port



## huexley (5 Septembre 2002)

hello, j ai un petit problème avec SSH que j ai beau retourner dans tout les sens sans trouver de solution.. alors je réclame un petit coupde main /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

en fait je suis sur un Mac version X.2, je me connecte chez moi via SSH sans pb, maintenant je souhaiterais que mon mac distant ayant pour IP : 'A' me renvoi sur le port par exemple '32' les données que lui recoit sur le 5000 (je suis dérrière un firewall et je cherche des soluces /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

donc je pensais que cela prendrais la forme :
[localhost:~] huexley% sudo ssh -R 27:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5000

mais ca n'a pas l air de fonctionner.. et question idiote, comment savoir si cela fonctionne ?

merci merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2002)

salut
cela fonctionne comme ca rapidement
ssh -R 81:machineB:80 machineA 

avec une telle ligne je creer une connection ssh avec la machine A (je suis sur la machine B) et j'ecoute le port 81 de cette meme machine A (distante) pour le renvoye sur le port de la machine B 

ce qui revient a mettre dispo sur la machine A port 81 le serveur web qui tourne sur la machine B (locale) (dans mon cas bien sur) . pour que ca marche rien ne doit utiliser le port 81 de la machine A avant et un service (serveur web dans mon cas) doit tourner sur le port 80 de la machine B

y a des explications dans le man ssh

si tu cherche a faire passer par ssh des trucs qui te sont interdit par ton firewall  faut pas faire comme ca mais dans l'autre  sens

exemple on te bloque l'irc et bien chez toi mais un proxy sock

apres fait un ssh -L (le -R a l'envers) en disant port exmple le port 3636 de machine est forwarder sur le port 1024 de ma machine chez moi (1024 etant le port du proxy)
apres ton client irc, tu lui dit d'utiliser le proxy socks de ta machine local se trouvant sur le port 3636 et hop tu chat en passant par chez toi a travers ton proxy (et en plus c'est cryptées de ton boulot a chez toi ;-) )

bon courage ;-)


----------



## huexley (6 Septembre 2002)

je vias essayer ca merci !! merci !!


----------

